# Kobe Chants for Game 2



## TheTruth34 (Jul 22, 2006)

Saw this on another thread, but i think that Nuggs fans should seriously yell...rapist, rapist, rapist. everytime kobe is at the line or touches the ball. it will thro him off and he will try to play so good by himself and totally destroy the laker chemistry. that will be the key to winning games 2-3.


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

How will it throw him off? I remember him beasting in all the games where the crowds taunted him. Denver is already outmatched by LA in this series, they shouldn't want to motivate Kobe anymore.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Game 2? In Los Angeles...?


----------



## BallStateCards (Oct 14, 2004)

I'm pretty sure that didn't work in the 03-04 season when Kobe averaged 25 points and 7 assists against the Nuggets. It won't throw him off either, he's already focused. And if he wasn't, he is now that he had a horrible first half yesterday. The only thing that throws Kobe off is his game. And even then he gets it straightened out (see: 4th quarter yesterday).


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Please call him rapist...see "how it throws off him off"... :biggrin:


----------



## kirov (Jun 9, 2003)

chant nothing...there's no point to retaliate when you have retards on the other side,that's just dropping on their level...chanting DUI--> as a laker fan i would be embarassed


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Its asking for trouble to be honest. But I wont be surprised if the fans go ahead and do so


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Chanting Rapist is going to affect "Laker Chemistry?" 

While I certainly think chanting "DUI" was stupid, chanting rapist from an event in 2003/2004 is more retarded.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

carmelo is my favorite player in the league (well, historically mutombo is my favorite and he is still playing) but you get my point. carmelo drank and drove. kobe didn't rape anyone and I wouldn't try and piss him off. the nuggets ****ed up over the last 3 or 4 years by never getting a wing that could even attempt to guard a guy like kobe. go ahead and chant something. piss kobe off. 
i made my fair share of trade andre miller threads, well they did it. now we have to six foot midgets in the backcourt and they have Kobe Bryant. we truely are ****ed.


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

All it takes is an injury...which can happen to anyone at anytime...and the Lakesr would be done.

Why not utilize Yak for a bit? 


ps-this was not an intended post to say that Yak should intentionally hurt him.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

^at least it takes an injury to finish the Lakers unlike their opponent who is finished before they started


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

raja bell, mo peterson. if we had used the mle on either of those two. or trade najera for salmons this year. if anytime during the last 4 years the front office would have thought that matchups do matter... then the nuggets would have made a deal to actually put someone in the backcourt that can at least chase kobe around.
sure im rooting for the nuggets, but in the end we are just a first round team. i blame george karl for things. i blame various players for things. but in the end with the nuggets i blame the ****ed up front office over anything else.
if the front office had made smart decisions i wouldn't be reading why fans hope kobe gets injured and suggesting they put the "superscrub" on him to make that happen


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

I'm holding out that Nene comes back to help tmoorrow ngiht. If he can get 15-20 minutes on Gasol, we'll be fine. That would free up Kmart to lock down Kobe, whch he proved he is mroe than capable of doing.

THe Post was saying today that the Nuggs will start Kleiza over AC...which I hope DOES happen. Sit AC down!!! He should be no more than a 15 minute guy anyway.

Have AI run point, put Kleiza at SG, Melo, KMart, Camby...

if Camby plays poorly again, we need to insert Nene or Steven Hunter in his place...show him he's expendable. Kobe has trouble with bigger defenders, and putting Kleiza in the game allows KMart the chance to guard Kobe since Kleiza can guard the bigs in the post.


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

agreed with everything except kleiza guarding bigs in the post. he'll be decent enough however to guard rad along the perimeter. i like melo on odom. melo has shown hes a capable man defender. he tends to slack off when his opposition doesnt handle the ball much. rad is a perfect candidate to go 6/7 from 3 on melo. melo on odom seems to be a decent option...


----------

